# Λιπόσαρκος δεν σημαίνει χοντρός



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2013)

Λιπόσαρκος = που του λείπει κρέας, αδύνατος· ισχνός: _Λιπόσαρκο σώμα / πρόσωπο.[λόγ. < αρχ. λιπόσαρκος]
_
Σήμερα διάβασα σε ποστ κάποιου στο Facebook:

Ναι, καλοθρεμμένοι, καλοζωισμένοι, μακάριοι, σαν τους χοίρους της Κίρκης, τους τόσο εθισμένους στη ζωή στο χοιροστάσιο που ούτε καν που τους περνάει απ' το μυαλό ότι ζουν σε χοιροστάσιο, τους αρκεί να κυλιούνται λιπόσαρκοι μέσα στις ίδιες τους τις αφοδεύσεις αισθανόμενοι ευγνωμοσύνη για τα υπολείμματα τροφής που τους πετάει πού και πού το στοργικό χεράκι της.

Και για πρώτη φορά συνειδητοποίησα ότι κάποιοι μεταξύ μας νομίζουν ότι "λιπόσαρκος" σημαίνει χοντρός. Άλλη μια περίπτωση δηλαδή όπως του "ευάριθμου" και παρομοίων παρεξηγήσεων. Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, οι υποψίες μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Δείτε αυτό, που για να μην έχουμε καμιά αμφιβολία, συνοδεύεται και από την ανάλογη φωτογραφία:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2013)

Προφανώς συνδυάζουν λίπος και σάρκα και βγάζουν σύνθετη λιπόσαρκος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2013)

Επίσης λιποθυμόμαστε τούτο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...hrase-of-the-day&p=67905&viewfull=1#post67905.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2013)

Το _ευάριθμος_ δεν το χρησιμοποιώ, για τους λόγους που έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί — δεν έχει νόημα να πρέπει να συνοδεύεις τα λόγια σου με υποσημειώσεις. Αλλά το _λιπόσαρκος_ θα συνεχίσω να το χρησιμοποιώ όσο είναι σαφές ότι _λιπόθυμος_ δεν είναι ο θυμός για το λίπος που έβαλα πρόσφατα.


----------

